# Stabilized BuckEye burl finish?



## Phillikl (Dec 7, 2012)

What's your thought?


Thanks!


Merry Christmas!

~Kendall


----------



## Tom T (Dec 7, 2012)

Kendall,
I can not see the photo.


----------



## Phillikl (Dec 8, 2012)

No photo; just picking the minds of experience.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 8, 2012)

I would finish it with CA glue.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 8, 2012)

I've never used it.  Did it come with instructions?  :biggrin:


----------



## Wingdoctor (Dec 8, 2012)

CA, sand, Micro Mesh & Polish


----------



## thewishman (Dec 8, 2012)

Sometimes just sanding and polishing stabilized woods is enough. The pen then gets a bit darker with oil from owners hands and that can be very attractive.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 8, 2012)

Seal and finish with CA


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 8, 2012)

Depends on the stabilization. I've had commercial stuff from one of the online big guys that polished up fine with no finish and has held up great, better then the gold on the kit...

I've also had some dome smaller vendors that obviously needed a finish, and I went with CA


----------



## Phillikl (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks!  I ended up with CA.  Had to do quite a bit of filling and the center didn't take well to the stabilization (as far as I could tell).  Turned out quite nicely, thanks for the assist!

~Kendall


----------



## BSea (Dec 8, 2012)

You did it right.  Some stabilized wood you might get away with just polishing like plastic.  But Buckeye has so many inclusions, you really need something to fill them.  Sounds like your piece wasn't professionally stabilized.  There should not have been any difference in the center from the outside.


----------



## Paul W (Dec 11, 2012)

*Buckeye Burl*

I turn a tremendous number of buckeye burl pens. I live in the buckeye state of Ohio and I sell them as fast as I can make them. I recently turned a stabilized, green dyed buckeye blank for a friend as it was her favorite color. It turned out wonderfully. I generally dip all of my pens in lacquer using the "gasket" method used by Greenchicken. Buckeye can have many knots and voids which can easily be filled using medium CA. After each knot is filled and sanded and the final profile is reached, I fill the grain on the entire pen with 2 coats of thin CA and sand to 600 grit before dipping. Give buckeye a try. I think you'll be impressed. Enjoy!


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 11, 2012)

Buckeye is great to work with! If it's not stabilized...it sucks! It should turn really nice and remember that stabilizing doesn't fill holes...it stabilizes...that's it! They do well with a CA finish polished out...I use Hutts.


----------

